# rubber tracks repair options



## DarinRay (Feb 2, 2002)

Hello,

Well I might be in need of getting one of my rubber tracks repaired or replaced due to working in my pond and creek where rocks do havoc on them. Well to make a long story short I ripped a steel tooth right out of the rubber casting which is where the sprocket rides. First do you think that by having one tooth missing will cause the track to roll off in half? Next does anyone have experience in having one repaired adn where and at what costs? Oh another question... Can you just change over from rubber tracks to steel tracks with minimal changes? I know there are alot of questions but do need some answers. ha,ha. Thanks people


----------



## trackman (Jun 6, 2002)

When you tear a pin out of your track usually means the endof the track. You could repair it but the life after that is minimal and from my experience track repairs are lucky to last untill you get a new track ordered in. replacement steel tracks are quire expensive and it depend on which type of excavator you own to how much work this will entail

trackman


----------



## DarinRay (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I just as of yesterday threw another pin in line with the first one. Now it's only a matter of time before number 3, then 4, then forget about it. ha,ha. Anyway I will be buying a new one for my excavator @ $1200 compared to a fixed method of around $500 for like you said a temp fix. Oh well lesson learned.


----------

